# Great day at the Squiggle 7-19



## Colson_Leonard (Nov 23, 2014)

Headed out from treasure island marina this morning at about 8:00 (later than planned) and got bait from the bait barge in the lagoon. From there we headed straight south out of the pass headed for the squiggle. The bonita where EVERYWHERE! The ride out was smooth and took only about an hour and a half. We got there and there was bait, blackfin, and bonita EVERYWHERE! Started off trolling and immediately hooked up two bonita (cut bait):thumbup: and then a yozuri bonita got slammed! after about a 15 minute fight we pulled in a huge blackfin!! After this we couldn't buy a bite for about an hour, so we decided to head southeast to a color change we had spotted on hiltons. With no signs of ANYTHING for about an hour, started seeing life (flyers, bonita, and some scattered weeds) it happened... ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ and a monster blue started off to the horizon! With a rather quick fight (only 30 mins) he was at the boat! A first for all of us on the boat! When all the excitement settled down we started trolling back toward the squiggle. Almost directly on the squiggle was a palm tree. YES A PALM TREE roots intact... there where hundreds of schoolie dolphin on it and a nice triple tail! We caught about 10 schoolies and the triple tail and decided to call it a day! Nice day, Nice fish, and Great fun!


----------



## Colson_Leonard (Nov 23, 2014)

http://youtu.be/C5y0oJ8tQiE

some good underwater footage...




.


----------



## sea hoss (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats, looks like an awesome day of fishing:thumbup:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Love it when a plan comes together. Great report and nice vid & pics. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## STRETCH440 (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome report and congrats on the Blue!!!
I need a day like that:thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome Report and congrats on the Marlin :thumbsup:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Now that's a nice day with the water being the way it's been.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and pics! Is it any wonder the blue and white Illander lure is so popular.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great report capt, we fished a palm tree for an hour last month. It was so big, I called into the coast guard, it stuck out of the water 4 ft with 30 more down! Looked like a freakin channel marker 20 miles southeast of destin!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

awesome job out there! Congrats on the blue!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice blue!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Boom shockalocka! I'm going this weekend for that mexico beach tourney. You got me all excited.


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

Where are the pictures of the ceremonial dunking? Surely the angler took a bath back at the dock!

Is that an Island Express (blunt nose) lure? What did you have behind it (horse ballyhoo, six-pack ballyhoo, etc.)?

It was an Island Express in that same color with a horse hoo behind it, that won me several club tournaments a few years back. I know of several dozen billfish caught on one. Just a great lure!


----------



## Colson_Leonard (Nov 23, 2014)

Actually it was caught on the trusty blue and white ilander. And for the dunking. He said if we threw him in at night we would be coming with him!


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

Colson_Leonard said:


> Actually it was caught on the trusty blue and white ilander. And for the dunking. He said if we threw him in at night we would be coming with him!




Sorry, it's not negotiable! Every angler since the beginning of time has taken the "bath" upon landing his/her first marlin. Mine came two days later as I walked down the dock and as ambushed. Somehow I managed to reach in my back pocket, remove my wallet and toss it to my wife while in mid air.

These are the memories that make life worth living! :thumbup:


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome report, congrats on your action and bringing home some thick fillets! Hanapa'a!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great catch and nice report


----------

